# lightmeter leningrad-4?



## air (Jul 3, 2005)

can you tell me how can I use the lightmeter Leningrad-4?

10x?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 6, 2005)

Here's a link for Leningrad lightmeters, I believe 7 and 8. I don't know if 4 is pretty much like the 7 or the 8 but you can understand more on how to operate it:

http://rafcamera.com/manuals/lightmeter_manuals.htm


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 6, 2005)

One more link for the Leningrad 2:


http://www.sweb.cz/reels/en/print_lightmeter_en.html


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 6, 2005)

Lo' and behold! I found your Leningrad 4 instructions in .pdf format!  Here is the link:


http://www.rangefinderforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6190


----------

